# Sheep-Naimi



## hgvdhq (Sep 11, 2009)

Sheep-Naimi 
:thumb: 
There is in Saudi Arabia

Thus the advantage of
:shades:

1= Abundance of wool

2= Bumper in the flesh

3= Strong resistance to diseases

Photos :leap: 
After shearing



























Before shearing :GAAH:









:coffee2:


----------



## crow (Sep 6, 2009)

cool goats, you got any nigerian's? how many goats do you have ? you definitly have some really really cool goats! I still cant belive the head on the one :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....very nice animals....... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow that third one is beautiful!! reminds me of a tall boer goat


----------

